# Favorite call



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

What your favorite call for turkeys. Mine would be 1st box, 2nd slate, 3rd mouth.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

1st- Slate
2nd- Mouth
3rd- Trusty Push Button


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

slate over glass...crystal...glass over slate...
and all 37 of my strikers... hmnmnmn thought I had more 

with a friction style call and a hand full of strikers I can sound like any hen in the woods... just sometimes not like the hen the gobblers like LOL


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I try to only take a couple but they are like my kids and I hate to leave home without them  

Here are some of my calls and I don't have any of the decoys in the photo but take a look and have any questions I'll be happy to help  












Here is the very 1st striker made by Adrian Hare who is the 

1st Canadian to complete the grand slam of turkey hunting 

and I had him number it #1 and sign it which should make 

it worth something when he wants to buy it back 











Here is one of my favorite calls with the 

"Intimidator" himself on the call Dale Sr.










This is a repeat post from the hunting section but thought I'd place it here too so others can see it...


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

atrkyhntr I stand corrected I have only a miniscul collection of turkey calls compared to you. I think you have a little bit of the collection disease.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

We all have to start somewhere  
I had more then this but over time give a few away to friends and family and still to this day will pick something up if it catches my ear. I am always looking for something with a diff sound because you never know if that one tone will be the one


----------

